# 1970 Tempest



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

I just picked up this 1970 Tempest, does need some work but looks like a good starting point. I haven't had an opportunity to dig through it yet but from the paperwork it came with it looks to have had quite a bit done in the past including a 400 with a Comp XE262H cam, AED Holley 750. 

The gas tank leaks, brakes are spongy, has some electrical leak and a few other issues but should be a good project.


----------



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

So far I've done a little bit of work and gotten the car more road worthy, this will probably be a slow going project. I'd like to try to keep it a derivable project for as much as possible. I went through the brakes (all drums) inspected them and bled them, they work much better but I will be upgrading the front brakes to disc sooner then later. 











I also picked up some cheap 15x7 Rallys from craigslist, cleaned them up and painted them up and put some new tires on. I think they made a big difference. While I switched out the wheels I greased up all the fittings. Most of the rubber bushings are pretty beat so they are on the list. Are poly bushings the way to go or should I stick with rubber?



































The wiring is a little torn apart from the POs stereo install. I pulled it all out so I'll need to clean the wiring up and then install a radio. I do have a grounding issue somewhere keeping the dash lights from working and the headlights aren't working properly at the moment. 

Still a long way to go but right now it's drivable and the kids enjoy cruising.


----------



## Cafr119 (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice job on the rally’s !! Looking good


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 16, 2017)

Cafr119 said:


> Nice job on the rally’s !! Looking good



Ditto on that. Those wheels look great. Nice job.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Poly or rubber bushings are your choice. Poly bushings are harder. Some can squeak, but the kits usually include a special grease for installation or some have grease fittings built in. They will firm up ride control, but you may find road feel/sound transferred throughout the car moreso than rubber bushings. Rubber bushings absorb more road noise and returns the car closer to original. So your call.


----------



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments! 

I think I'll stick with rubber bushings then, I don't think this car will be carving any corners and that's ok. New rubber has got to be better then 50 year old stuff.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Poly bushings are nice for the front. I don't advise them on the rear. Reason: the way those triangulated upper/lower control arms have to move whenever there's any sort of body roll, like in a corner. The only way the factory arms can move the way that they must is for one of two things to happen: 1) the bushings have to squish and deflect or 2) the control arms (or mounts) have to twist (which means they can potentially bend, or break). For that reason I don't recommend stiff bushings in the rear UNLESS you also replace both the upper and lower control arms with some that have "heim joints" (or similar spherical joints) on at least one end of the arms. These allow the arms to 'twist' in their mounts without stressing anything.

Nice work on the wheels!

Bear


----------



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

BearGFR said:


> Poly bushings are nice for the front. I don't advise them on the rear. Reason: the way those triangulated upper/lower control arms have to move whenever there's any sort of body roll, like in a corner. The only way the factory arms can move the way that they must is for one of two things to happen: 1) the bushings have to squish and deflect or 2) the control arms (or mounts) have to twist (which means they can potentially bend, or break). For that reason I don't recommend stiff bushings in the rear UNLESS you also replace both the upper and lower control arms with some that have "heim joints" (or similar spherical joints) on at least one end of the arms. These allow the arms to 'twist' in their mounts without stressing anything.
> 
> Nice work on the wheels!
> 
> Bear


Good info, thanks!


----------

